# Whattheheckisthis ?



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 19, 2013)

Another odd tool I found in the bottom of the box.
It says Sioux 706D on the fly cutter head. My best guess is a valve seat cutter.




	

		
			
		

		
	
***Thanks********G********


----------



## genec (Aug 19, 2013)

It kind of looks like one, that should have a guide stem on it, and was that designed to bolt down to the head?


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 19, 2013)

Valve seat cutter for an old L head motor.  Really an oldie, as in antique fer sure.

Bob


----------

